
Invisible Women - prakashk
https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/invisible-women/
======
defertoreptar
> It had a huge impact, reducing the people admitted to emergency centers,
> women in particular, and had a corresponding economic impact from lower
> healthcare costs. Driving through a few inches, as it turned out, was less
> dangerous than walking through the snow, particularly if one was pushing
> something like a baby carriage as well

Ok but what was the overall economic impact on the town? Did unemployment
change? What did it do to population? The author makes it seem like there was
no downside. Without more information, that seems dishonest.

~~~
prakashk
Hopefully, the author discussed it in detail in her book.

